# Best deer bait



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Pumpstation SIR...I really honestly don't think you are grasping anything we are telling you. The question of beets versus carrots isn't going to make or break your hunting success. Either this is a hoax of someone who just came on here to stir the pot about bait piles or you really need to...oh never mind...frustrated. Good luck. I hope you figure something out. 

Personally, I think you are trying to make something work in an area that just doesn't work for deer. Sometimes you just have to find a different place to hunt. My uncle's property up by Mancelona is the same way. He has 80 acres with a house and a pole barn. It used to be a Christmas tree farm that he let go. He get's deer to come through his property, but not a ton of them. He is on a corner lot with no food plot and not a ton of thickets for cover. I have worked with him on his property and we would sit for days on end and maybe see two does over the course of days, maybe a spike or fork horn here or there coming into his auto feeders back before the ban. I told him to give it up and brought him down to our state land area. Each of us now see deer just about every sit now.


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

xxpumpstationxx said:


> heres a picture of the map im hunting the treestand to the righthttp://


So you walk through the bedding area to get to your tree stand.....Hmmmmmm never thought of doing that, but then again I like seeing deer come to my stand not run by it as I'm going to it.


----------



## xxpumpstationxx (Nov 2, 2011)

Then what should i do i mean heres the lay out of my farm im hunting http://


----------



## xxpumpstationxx (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry their man i mean the trail is a main trail and they bed right next to it. the tree i hunt is on right so what should i do to see more deer? i mean i go out mostly on mornings i put out sugar beets this week and last week i put out carrots ( this week it don't seem like their eating the sugar beets much) and i have a trail cam right on it and more north of the picture its a big tall trees so what should i do please help mee:help:


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Think like a cat 
Forget the bait use the corn field as bait
Forget the tree stand unless its on a NATURAL runway (path)or food source. Example a path though the thickets to the corn field. 
Find an ambush point along the runway can be a clump of trees, bush,large tree.tall grass,blown down tree,anything to break up your outline
Play the wind it has to always be in your face. If the wind is not right give the area a rest.Don't always hunt the same stand and don't create your own path,the deer can read sign also.They also have better eyes and ears than you do. Be patient sit still and make no unnatural noise.Make any necessary movements slow and easy like slow motion
I would try and leave the area as natural as possible,the deer will be more at ease and less spooky
I wouldn't get sucked into buying a lot of gizmo's and gadgets you don't need them,maybe a little face paint to take care of the glare.I use dirt and mud it's cheaper was washes off easier 

Become a hunter not just a shooter


----------

